# Re thinking old teachings.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

In 2009 I got pictures of a 7 point buck in velvet some time in August. He had two spotted fawns with him and I call the picture Mister mom. I thought at the time it was just a strange happening and finally forgot about it.
Tuesday morning I was looking out the front window and saw a spike buck, there were also a pair of fawns with him.
At first lite this morning I went out to unload some honey supers from the truck be for it warmed up and the bees became active and there was a 4 point in the front yard with a pair of fawns again. No pictures of these lattest sightings. One was early in the morning before there was real good lite. This morning I had seen them at the same time as they had seen me. They looked at me a bit then ran into the pines along side the yard so I wasn't able to sneek back in the house for the camera.

I had always been taught that bucks started hanging out with each other in the spring, I was also taught fawns hung out with their moms.

 Al


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

wonder if the "buck", is a doe with horns?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

3 different bucks. I know the person who shot the 7 point in 2009's season and it was a buck.
I would lay money on the spike and the 4 point being bucks too.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Found the picture of mister mom.










 Al


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Good chance that "mom" was there.....you just didn't see her. Old does are just as smart and maybe smarter than old bucks. They often keep a watchfull eye from a hidden vantage point.


----------

